# How soon does swarm queen start laying?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sometimes as soon as two or three if she's the old queen and sometimes as long as three weeks if she's a virgin.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't add another box til they have 8 of 10 frames drawn out in first box


----------



## mvan (Oct 4, 2010)

kbenz said:


> I wouldn't add another box til they have 8 of 10 frames drawn out in first box


It's gonna be tight getting 10 frames in that 5 frame box....:lpf:


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Try 8!!! :lpf:


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

duh-huh,, maybe I should read it a little better


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine took 2 days,but had drawn comb,and is laying in half drawn fresh plasticell foundation comb as well.but this sworm was biggggg to boot.i would introduce a frame of larva from a booming hive and let them raise there own queen.but thats just my way.


----------



## jarodmorrison (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a swarm I caught a week ago that I checked on yesterday that is the same way. Everything is full of nectar and pollen, no eggs yet. I'm going to give them till next Tuesday and if I don't see eggs I'm introducing a frame of brood and eggs to them. My other hive is also young so brood and eggs are valuable right now. Hopefully next year with two or three established hives, I'll have more resources at my disposal.


----------



## mvan (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'll give them 'til next week also. One of my other hives is really strong, so I should be able to take a frame from it with no problems (assuming I don't kill that queen...).


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

A month ago i started a hive with only a cup of bees and a chunk of brood camb that fell off the brood frame,they raised there own queen in now time at all,now i have a babby hive with an emergency queen if needed.shes a egg laying little girl too.i lurned last summer,if you try to hard you will probbly do mor wrong then wright.bees now what there doing!


----------

